# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Pijn na drinken alcohol

## joeven

pijn in de benen na het drinken van een paar glazen wijn...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik krijg pijn in mijn schouders na het drinken van een glas alcohol ...
Hoe dat komt? Géén idee!

----------

